

Is Everyone a Little Bit Racist? - _RPM
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/28/opinion/nicholas-kristof-is-everyone-a-little-bit-racist.html?smid=fb-nytimes&WT.z_sma=OP_IEA_20140829&bicmp=AD&bicmlukp=WT.mc_id&bicmst=1388552400000&bicmet=1420088400000&_r=3

======
ianstallings
The author says "everyone" then only talks about white people being racist
against blacks and hispanics..

I don't think serious discussion is the authors intent. Just my humble
opinion.

